# Feeding cichlids with fry



## artup (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have a 20 gal thats exploding with all kind of live bearer fry.
I am thinking of dumping those fry into my cichlids tank as live food.

My question is that going to be healthy for the cichlids? 

also will they eat the fry as a whole or just injure them till they die? I dont want dead fry fouling the water.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

No matter how young....they will eat whatever they can catch....


















and if one doesn't finish it another will...


----------



## artup (Feb 27, 2012)

wow awesome shots!
second pic kinda disturbing tho lol..

hehehe looks like ill be able to thin out my tank with this..
thanks for the info


----------

